# Well ladies! I finally got my ^BFP^



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello to all the ladies that no me! and for those who dont im katie 

I would like to thank you all for your support and meassge(you no who you are) 

Well i finally got our  on the 18th of may         

Looks like DH nan was looking out for us, she died on good fri! 

I wanted to show u clomid can work, i was on our 7th month and about to give up! Dont give up hope ladies IT can happen! PMA PMA PMA!

Thank you all for your support and meassges once again! x x x


----------



## Sue74 (Feb 26, 2009)

Hi DK

Just wanted to drop by and say                , its great news.  Have a good 8 months hun

Take care love suexxxxxxx


----------



## daisymae (Feb 13, 2009)

A BIG  

That's brilliant news that's made me feel much more positive about the whole clomid thing.

Good luck with your pregnancy hope it all goes well.

Take care
Candize.xx


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## emily1983 (Jan 1, 2009)

Congratulations =)

Well done.. cant wait to hear more news about the peanut.

xx


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

Congratulations DK.  Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

x


----------



## Bellini (May 2, 2008)

For the third time...

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies thank you all for the congrats it means alot!

yesterday well last night i had some brown spotting, today its been there but hardly tiny amount, just got in from southend air show and now its turned pink  il call the fertilty nurse tomorow! x x 

God im so scared! x x


----------



## JamesBrown (Sep 7, 2005)

this is nothing and that beanie is snuggled in tight.
Bleeding in early pregnancy is fairly common I believe.  Take it easy lil DK.


----------



## serenfach (Nov 6, 2008)

DK? Where are you, babe?  Any news??


----------



## DK (Sep 30, 2008)

Hi ladies thanks for the message it means alot to me!

I called the fert nurse up last tues, who i explained i was brown spotting and was slowly turning pinker and she said if i could get up the hospital now she would scan me so we did, DH came straight from work, scaned and sadly at 5weeks there was no HB(i no its early and not always easy to find but she said the sac was empty to)  so thats the end of our lil beanie sadly! She said i would start bleeding and sure enough 5days later i did!  x

Sorry to bring you all sad news! 

Hope your all keeping well..been thinking of u all... x


----------



## Clare R (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Katie, 

So sorry to hear about the miscarriage. Really hope you and your DH can help each other through this difficult time. If you need someone to talk too feel free to PM me. I know how you're feeling

Take care babe
Clare xx


----------



## mizzlnik (Jan 23, 2005)

DK, I was so sorry to hear that!
I had a similar experience in October last year on my last cycle of Clomid.  I had conceived but it hadn't implanted properly, and even though I had done 2 hpt's at home when we went to EPAS, no heartbeat was found and they did a hpt that came back negative.  I was devastated, so if there's anything you need, PM me.

Chris xx


----------

